# Highschool Of The Dead OVA



## basher11 (May 1, 2011)

I just watched the OVA for HOTD (Drifters Of The Dead) Uncensored.

it's a little shorter than the episodes, at around 16-17 minutes.

WARNING: this OVA has extreme 



Spoiler



boobies and a lot of ecchi. it's almost close to a H


even more than



Spoiler



episode 6



there are some funny parts though.


----------



## prowler (May 1, 2011)

No point watching it to see what happens then? 

Yes I watched it for the story.


----------



## basher11 (May 1, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> No point watching it to see what happens then?
> 
> Yes I watched it for the story.


it's unrelated to the story. completely.


----------



## JakePsycho (May 1, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> I just watched the OVA for HOTD (Drifters Of The Dead) Uncensored.
> 
> it's a little shorter than the episodes, at around 16-17 minutes.
> 
> ...



Indeed. I watched it yesterday. Quite a lot of fanservice indeed.


----------



## gifi4 (May 1, 2011)

So is there a confirmed season 2 for this or not? Because if they just pull unrelated OVA's out of thin air that follow no story, it's gonna ruin the series for me...


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 1, 2011)

OVA for HOTD? Unrelated you say? Well is it good?


----------



## gifi4 (May 1, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> OVA for HOTD? Unrelated you say? Well is it good?


It was alright but if you rate the series as a 10, you'll rate the OVA between a 3 and 5. Well, at least IMO.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 1, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, what do you think it lacked IYO?


----------



## Raika (May 1, 2011)

So there's lots of fanservice? Hell yeah. *runs off to download*


----------



## gifi4 (May 1, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, after the long period of no HOTD, I was expecting something good and well, it just didn't live up to my expectations, it had funny parts as stated before but just didn't seem worth it, no storyline or anything... Although, this is all opinion based.


----------



## basher11 (May 1, 2011)

as what gifi4 said. no connection to the real story.

IMO it had too little zombies and gore.


----------

